# Liberty Implements PTO chipper,Beware



## drdan (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are considering buying a Liberty Implements chipper, don't. I have spent more time repairing and waiting on parts than actually using it. Parts are always unavailable and you have to continually chase them down. Worst piece of equipment and company I have ever dealt with.


----------

